# This is my life



## Tyree225 (Oct 29, 2018)

Am I the only one who sits on this site all day? It's becoming a problem I think


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm on my phone or the computer all day. Though it's just because reading shit isn't the only way to distract from my thoughts.

If you are on this site because you are obsessed with your condition, then that could be a problem that could be solved. Do I you at least eat and bathe?


----------



## Tyree225 (Oct 29, 2018)

I do bathe but that's just because I've always had a very high level of self maintenance before DP and I feel like if I stop doing so that means the disease has fully taken over but eating can be a problem sometimes


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Why are you on the site all the time? Looking for a solution? Or just something to distract you and get you through the days?


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Part of this illness/disorder/thought pattern/ailment for me is absolutely coming to this site everyday to look up information.

I am 100% convinced that it's part of what I'm going through to create the compulsions to study my whatever and find constant info about it

I do have ocd tendencies (hand wash, number count, locking doors)

Mm


----------

